# Crack on front bumper under headlights



## xERWINPINKx (May 2, 2008)

Just checking to see if any one has had this same problem. It happened to be about a year ago, I was detailing the front end and I got wax in the grooves under the headlight (where the headlight removal tools pop out) so I engaged them from the consol to make them come out... the drivers sdie came out, but the passengers' side didnot, so I wiped off the wax on the drivers side, and moved on to the other side, but to my dismay, there was a large crack under my headlight, running across the bumper (that was not there a moment ago  ) i figured that maybe it got stuck and caused the crack, but I wasnt sure. I didnt take it to the dealership right away, i hate to bother them for little things, usally get EVERYTHING fixed all at once,but they said that they are not able to fix it and that something probaly got pushed up behind it....so , my question, has anyone encountered this problem/and is there a head light removal tool under the passenger side also?


----------



## pittsaero (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't know what caused it, but I bought my car used & both sides were cracked the same way when I got it. Mine also has a crack directly in the middle of the car above the lisence plate bracket so I figured all the cracks came from hitting the bumper into something.


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the exact same crack on the right side of my 04 W12 I just noticed it the last time that I washed the car.

Jeff


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

I have two somewhat similar cracks, one on each side of the headlight washers. Mine are not split clean through but there is a crevice on each about an inch long. I had assumed that my bumper may have been off prior to my ownership as it had one headlight assembly replaced. If the tech were not careful, I assume too much bending or flexing of this bumper cover could lead to cracking the semi-rigid paint and possibly the plastic itself.

I've been trying to get the courage to attempt filling sanding and refinishing the damage. Or then again maybe I should leave it to a pro.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Exact same cracks here. 2004, 47K miles.

The first showed up a couple of years ago. The other one about a year ago. Each time I suspected it had been the mechanic as he, perhaps, removed the front bumper. But of course that's a relatively unfounded accusation, so I never even brought it up.

Funnily enough, when the warranty expired and I brought in the car for a final check, he told me unprompted he had tried to get a new whole front piece under warranty, but someone had said this is not covered.

Personally, I think the chances of bumping things with the bumper causing these cracks are very, very limited.


----------



## Aren Jay (Jun 9, 2009)

If you all comment complain to VW about this at once you may get a recall out of it and free fix.

Especially now in this recall era of automotion.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

I also have the EXACT same crack :screwy:


----------



## DynomiteTT (Jan 10, 2007)

Got some cracks too. i believe they are from the front Bumper covers having to be taken off for everything. Dealers don't take their time a break stuff. On mine, one of the bolts that holds down the cover underneath the grill, you can clearly see the mechanics screwed it down too tight resulting in the crack starting. its gotten worse the past few months.


----------



## W12VW (Jun 24, 2005)

When it happened to us, and no warranty coverage had to replace the front bumper. 
Watch out for the big bill!


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

I forget what the service was for, but my dealer cracked my bumper removing it and called me to tell me what happened and that it would be a few more days because they had already ordered a new one. So yeah, me too.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Me too*

Just check my front bumper and sure enough... it's has a very similar looking crack in almost the same location, just on the drivers side. I wonder how many other have this crack and haven’t noticed? 

I have no idea how long mines been there. Last time a detailed it nicely was this time last year… man am I ever over due.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

What did it cost you to replace. Do you have an itemized bill. I damaged my bumper cover today and It will have to be replaced and painted. Mine has the sensors it it and it seems that one also might been damaged too as its going off when I start the car or at a stop with nothing around. Seems the button has slipped into the cover area.


----------



## xERWINPINKx (May 2, 2008)

just the other week, I went to get into my car to go to work and I noticed another crack, this time on the drivers side (around the same area) but this time all the way through.......and earlier that week, I just got her back from the dealership (the a/c compressor blew, threw out a belt, got a alternator workshop fault and the steering locked while driving on the freeway  does anyone know exactly where and how the bumper is mounted to the front end? (i'm pretty sure they took off the bumper to do the repairs) I know that the night before there was no crack (as I use a california duster on her almost daily, I cleaned her the night before, and that was the first thing i noticed when I turned on the garage light) I did try calling the Phaeton customer care and they said once the first 4 years is up, it is no longer covered under warranty:banghead:, so i may be calling the dealership.


----------



## NMellor (Aug 12, 2010)

*Crack on front bumper...*

Yep... Me too. 2004 V8 69,000 miles.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I have just come across this thread today (I have been touring around Italy on my motorcycle for the last week - not much internet access here). It is a fascinating discussion.

I am going to GUESS that there is nothing wrong with the bumpers on Phaetons, but, instead, the cracks are caused by people not following proper procedures when removing and replacing the front bumper cover.

If you take a look at this thread Retrofitting Dual Xenon Headlamps (which, by the way, is found in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category)), you will see that quite a large number of fasteners need to be removed in order to remove the front bumper cover.

The instructions contained in the repair manual are very explicit about the order in which the fasteners need to be removed and re-installed. If the fasteners are not removed in the correct order, or, if they are re-installed in the wrong order, all the weight of the (rather heavy) bumper cover will be resting on only a few fasteners, and the bottom of the bumper cover will swing forward and put too much stress on exactly the area of the bumper that the cracks are showing up in.

I am going to guess that by now (mid 2010), most of the people who have discovered these cracks are not the original owners of the cars - in other words, the folks who have the cracks don't know what the service history of the car is.

I purchased my 2004 W12 new, and I have removed and re-installed the front bumper cover numerous times for all sorts of reasons - to refit dual xenon headlights, to remove the engine and transmission, to replace a supplemental radiator, etc. I don't have any cracks in my bumper cover, but, all my service has been done by either the original VW dealer that I bought the car from, or by the Phaeton specialist in the new city that I am living in, or by myself. So, I am confident that the removal and re-installation process was carried out "by the book".

If I get a chance to get up to Dresden later this month, I will ask the folks at the factory if they are aware of this phenomenon (cracked bumpers), and if so, if they know what the cause is. Like I said at the beginning, I am GUESSING the cracks are caused by not following the directions for removal and reinstallation of the bumper cover. This is a guess, but it is a very well educated guess.

Michael


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Michael:

I think you're 100 percent correct that the problem is due to a lack of care and not following the book on removal and re-installation of the front bumper cover. However, I believe that VW service personnel are responsible for much of the blame. I did purchase my Phaeton as a certified vehicle and it already had a double cracked bumper cover. In my case it appears that the paint has cracked and the plastic cover is still solid. On my VW sevice history was the replacement of one of the headlight assemblies. My service history also suggested that my vehicle never was outside of a VW authorized shop. All scheduled maintenance including tires was done by VW dealers.

Not only is following the book critical but removal and replacement is surely a 2 person job unless there is a tool to keep the cover from flexing. If the painted cover flexes, it's surely going to crack or split. 

My recommendation to everyone that has a good bumper cover would be to take a picture of it just prior to having anyone besides yourself remove it for any repairs. In addition it might be prudent to point out to your service advisor that the cover is perfect and you appreciate it being returned in the same condition. That way the tech will probably take the extra 10 or 15 minutes to make sure he does it carefully and correctly. 

Jim X


----------



## 611 (Sep 1, 2010)

So does the entire bumper need to be replaced or is this some kind of insert? Any idea of prices?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Jxander said:


> ...removal and replacement is surely a 2 person job...


Yes, for sure, you are correct with that statement, in fact, the instructions for removal and replacement of the bumper cover clearly states that a helper (a second person) is required during the brief period of time that the cover is lifted off the car, and subsequently replaced on the car. The removal and replacement of the fasteners can be done by one person - you only need the helper for about 2 minutes at a time.

I have posted the removal and replacement instructions below.



611 said:


> ...So does the entire bumper need to be replaced or is this some kind of insert?


I am going to guess that a cracked bumper cover can be repaired very easily, without the need to replace the part. Bumper covers on all vehicles are usually made of an ABS or PVC type compound. A small patch (a doubler) can be glued to the rear side of the bumper cover to provide support across the area of the crack. The crack itself can then be touched up, painted (typically by hand), wet sanded, then buffed.

In most medium or large size cities, there will be an artisan who typically works out of a panel van and makes the rounds of all the auto dealerships, touching up small dings, chips, bumper cover dents and scrapes, etc. in use cars. Talk to the used car manager of a large dealership in your town (doesn't need to be a VW dealership), and get a referral to this artisan. My guess is that the crack can be fixed and the bumper restored to pristine condition - meaning, you won't be able to find the original crack unless you know exactly where to look, and you look really carefully - for about $100 or so (not including re and re of the cover).

Someone put a gouge in my rear bumper (parking lot damage) about 5 years ago - I was really upset, figured it was going to cost me $1,000 to repaint the whole bumper - my VW dealer told me to leave the car with him for a day when the local 'touch-up wizard' was making his rounds, the artisan fixed the gouge perfectly. Cost me $75.

Michael


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Same crack*

I have almost the idential crack. I am the second owner and it did not have these two cracks when I purchased the vechicle. I have had head-light and head-light washer work. The small crack appeared before the larger vertical crack. 

Perhaps we have all had work done on the front bumper and it is a technician error? I inquired about the replacement and I recall it was very expensive.

Left side:








Right side:


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

Michael,

Thanks for the great attachment. Would you also have one for the park assist buttons. I had sombody back into my front bumper with what looks to be a Pick up truck ball. The bumper is damaged and two chunks are broken on it about the size of a tennis ball. I think the cover is not repairable but I am gong to check out one shop I have hear about in St. Louis. One park assist button has either fallen into the bumper or is missing. So I need to replace that and hope it works again. Right now when I hit the brakes the device goes off or when I start the car. 

If you have the wiring diagram I would appreciate you attaching it as a pdf file. 

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

After further inspection, I have 3 cracks - 2 long vertical cracks and a smaller trianglar track. I will definitely approach the dealer on the cause/fix of this. Michael, I look forward hearing about your conversation with the folks from Dresden on this.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Larry:

Never underestimate the "repairability" of automobile bumper covers. You would be amazed to see what some of the repair artisans out there (the independent contractors) can do. Basically, it's just plastic repair...

As for the PDC sensors, the service manual doesn't say much about them, but I have replaced one on my car. They are held in place with a small bracket that is plastic-welded to the inside of the bumper. The same guy that fixes the bumper cover can re-weld the bracket in place, or, you could just order a new bracket.

If you have to get a new sensor, be aware that the small cardboard box (about the size of a 35mm roll of film box) that the sensor ships in is also the 'paint masking' template used when the face of the sensor is painted - so, don't rip the box open!. Also, if you have to replace a sensor, tell the paint technician to put the absolute thinnest layer of paint possible on the face of the sensor - just enough to change the colour of the sensor face to match the colour of the bumper and no more. If the paint layer on the sensor is too thick, the sensor won't work properly.

On a totally unrelated note - I am touring around Southern Italy (Calabria) on my motorcycle right now - today I stopped in a village where the whole economy is based on growing etrogs (citrons) for Passover - apparently this village is known throughout the world for the quality of the etrogs that come from their orchards. I was thinking about buying a couple and bringing them back to give to friends, but I don't think I will make it back to North America until early October. The village is called "Santa Maria del Cedro". Maybe they should change the name to "Santa Maria del Citron". 

Anyway - here's some pictures of a PDC sensor, hope they help,

Michael

*New Unpainted Sensor*









*Sensor in Box*









*Bracket that holds sensor to inside of bumper cover*
(part number is visible on the top, it begins with 3D0...)


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

So someone performed a plastic welding technique on the trunk conduit and it got me Googling. The same tool can be used to repair bumpers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVLBD-uHRgE 

This seems like good tool to have around the shop/garage. 

Damon


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Bumper rectification*

I took my car into Park Cities VW today explaining the situation of why I have 3 cracks on the bumper similar to the ones below. My service technician is checking with VW corporate to see if anything is wrong with the bumper. I explained it is likely the bumper was taken off by 1 person (not two) and the weight cracked the weak point. 

Michael, any word on what Dresden said? I will let you know what they say.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I didn't get a chance to go up to Dresden - I spent all my time in Switzerland and Italy.

The repair manual is pretty explicit - you must have two people to remove and replace the bumper.

Michael


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

So I took my Phaeton today to another VW dealer some 20 miles away, for tire service only. I still trust my local dealer's tech implicitly, but I must say the service advisor at the dealer recommended by fellow board member *Remrem* is kilometers above and beyond the SA at my home dealer.

Anyway, this new SA looked carefully around the car before he accepted it, and immediately spotted and marked the bumper cracks on his sheet. I laughed at it, and he disclosed...



"all" Phaetons have these cracks
he personally believes is a design fault (on the day to day running, as opposed to the remove/reinstall process)
he got his clients still under warranty new bumpers


Now, I am fairly certain these cracks showed up on my car within the last two years, with the last one coming up after the two claxons got replaced, so I agree it is bad tech service, so I think the SA is wrong on count (2).


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

611 said:


> So does the entire bumper need to be replaced or is this some kind of insert? Any idea of prices?


This is not an easy fix...........in fact, it's impossible. The inside of the bumper where the cracks appear cannot be accessed. Usually a patch could be added and the crack filled, but not with these bumpers due to their design. VW needs to step up and replace them.


----------



## 611 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well that is very bad news, I guess I will just have to live with it unless VW at some point offers something for us outside of the warantee. 

I wonder if at any point they redesigned it in any way for the new models, so that if you replace it at least it wouldn't happen again. I know of a couple of parts on my Mercedes were that way, they didn't give a free replacement but at least it was better than nothing.


----------



## db74105 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Cracked front bumper*

Hello everyone;
I am one of the people who bought a W12 new. My mother loved it so much, she wanted it, and so she owned it for a year. She could not stand dealing with VW dealerships, so I have it back. Anyway, I know the history of my car and the front bumper has not been removed as the headlights have yet to need replacing. All service on the car has been done by a Phaeton certified/trained mechanic at one of several VW dealerships. We have used 5 dealerships, trying to find decent service. After all that is said, my front bumper has two cracks und each headlight and it is cracked on a seem. I have been told that it cannot be repaired because the plastic it is made from is too brittle and it will not last. VW through the 800 PHAETON number stated that this has not been an issue and that they have not had this complaint before, so it must be my fault it has cracked. They have not made changes to the bumper to correct the problem, as they do not recognize a problem. I have been searching for an aftermarket bumper cover, but have had no luck. Anyway, just thought you might like to know that it has happened to an original owner.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi DB:

Thanks for the information.

I have also owned my Phaeton W12 since new, and have had the front bumper on and off at least a dozen times (for dual xenon retrofit, engine removal, all sorts of stuff). I have no cracks. My car is a 2004, VIN ends with 84xx.

My guess is that the cracks are a result of the person doing the bumper re/re not following the correct sequence for removal and re-installation of the fasteners. The service manual is quite explicit about the sequence in which fasteners have to be removed and replaced. VW does not provide fastener sequence instructions unless there is a VERY good reason for doing things in a specific sequence.

Another possibility is that the bumper cover is being stressed because someone has attempted to remove it without first removing ALL the fasteners. In other words, someone removes all but a couple of the fasteners (the last 2 remaining ones being the hidden ones), then starts tugging on the bumper cover to remove it...

Let's face it, bumper covers are *inherently flexible* - they are designed to flex without breaking in the event of small impacts. In order to get cracks in this particular region of the bumper, one of two things has to happen: The Phaeton (the car itself) has to hit something fairly hard - or, something (such as another car) has to hit the Phaeton itself; or, the bumper cover needs to be stressed as a result of improper re and re.

I think we need to consider all the possible causes of damage - in particular, the possibility of other vehicles bumping us in parking lots - prior to jumping on VW and suggesting that there is a design fault with the bumper cover.

The MY 2004 to 2006 Phaetons that were imported to North America are now in the hands of the third or fourth owners, and it is quite possible that the second, third, and fourth owners have not been quite as careful as the original owners may have been. This comment is only based on the fact that each time the car changes ownership, it gets handled by various dealers, etc., and the second, third, and fourth owners don't have quite so much money sunk into the car relative to the original owner. In other words, I paid a 6 figure number for my Phaeton - you can bet that I was darn careful about how I drove it, who serviced it, and where I parked it. I still am... 

Michael


----------



## ghappi (Aug 19, 2010)

*Egads!!! My 2004 has the bumper crack*

Just washed my 2004 V8 up for the weekend and now I have the dreaded front bumper crack at the strip adjacent the headlight washer on the driver side. It's funny since I know I didn't have this crack during the previous four years (I always hand wash) and I haven't had my bumper off. Seems that some ageing effect is happening to our cars????? Darn, this is the first blemish to a perfect automobile.

It's been some time since this post started -- has anyone successfully repaired the "CRACK"?

Raef


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

I had no idea this thread existed. I too have the dreaded crack (two actually) in the front of my 2004. It's a shame VW didn't step up and fix this obvious design flaw.:thumbdown:


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The crack can be repaired. The bodyshop that replaced my bumper cover said they could repair it easily and make it completely invisible, but since it was the third crack the dealer had caused, I opted for a new one. The dealer blamed the aging of the plastic, making it more brittle, which I can understand for the area under the bonnet where it gets hot, but I'm a little skeptical that it's the cause of the under-headlamp crack. I suspect that one's a weak point that's susceptible to over-torquing of the fasteners.


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Original Owner, Never Had Bumper Removed or Hit That I Know Of*

I am the original owner of an '04 V8 and the bumper has never been removed that I know of.

Also, the bumper has never been struck that I know of.

I have a crack on the bumper under the passenger side headlight. I think it's very close to the headlight washer pop up, similar to a picture above I think.

I don't think you can rule out some kind of stress on the bumper in these areas that has been there since the car was built and that the stress eventually caused a break in the bumper somewhere.

Maybe some have been caused by some kind of external force, but it seems awfully coincidental that so many folks have similar cracks.

Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Sometime over this past winter, a crack has appeared in my front bumper, pretty much in the exact same position as seen in the lower photo (right side photo) in post #26.

I plan to take the bumper off and do a plastic weld to repair it (on the back side). It will be interesting to see if there is any evidence found concerning the cause of the crack when I take the bumper off.

Michael


----------



## rps (May 2, 2006)

*bumper crack*

I also have a crack, but it occured when a piece of rubber (re-tread) flew into the front of my '06 Phaeton. (very common occurence in Florida). Fortunately the crack is linear, and actually matches the line of the "pop-up" headlight washer. Not worth repairing at this point.

Richard


----------



## ghappi (Aug 19, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> Sometime over this past winter, a crack has appeared in my front bumper, pretty much in the exact same position as seen in the lower photo (right side photo) in post #26.
> 
> I plan to take the bumper off and do a plastic weld to repair it (on the back side). It will be interesting to see if there is any evidence found concerning the cause of the crack when I take the bumper off.
> 
> Michael


Sorry to hear that you too have gotten the dreaded cracks. I am very interested to know if your plastic weld repair is adequate to fix this issue. Please keep us updated (as I know you will) on your progress.

Raef


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

*Cracked bumper around washers and C-pillar pop-out*

Couple of random issues I've got going on. 

First, there's a crack in the bumper cover at the edge common to the headlight washer. On the passenger side it's cracked through. The driver side is starting to crack, but hasn't quite completed itself.



















Is this normal? Anybody else seeing this? I don't plan on shelling out the money to replace the bumper cover in the near future, but if I ever do, I'd like to know if this is likely to happen again. Maybe I can have a good body shop just repair it.

Second issue, at some point the driver side C-pillar interior trim must have been removed, and when it was re-installed, they missed hooking one of the plastic clips that's molded to the inboard most trim piece. 



















It looks like, to get this part off in order to get it back the way it should be. Has anyone ever pulled these pieces out? Are they all the pop/snap clips? I don't want to break any if they're the hook clips like the one in this spot. 

I'm actually kind of disappointed with the techs that maintained this car. There's at least a couple other things I've found wrong, and fixed. Mostly things just not re-assembled exactly right. Then I go check out the service history and sure enough, they repaired something that required removal of that part. Kind of makes me worry about the timing belt/water pump job....:what:


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

with regards to the bumper cover, this has been removed and replaced without following the STRICT installation instructions 

I'm not sure about the interior trim.

Stu


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

My car has suffered both these issues at the hands of VW dealers. It took months to get my bumper sorted out to my satisfaction after they did the cam belt, with them eventually having to replace the entire bumper cover and have it painted at a different shop who were capable of matching the paint AND getting the bumper back on without breaking it and with all the various sensors and washers installed and connected correctly. The trim to the extreme left of my dashboard, next to the door, looks very similar to your C pillar trim, I can't remember if this was when they did the steering wires or the a/c flap motor, one or the other, but now at the top it doesn't sit flush because one of the clips is obviously missing or broken. Similar issue with the plastic cover running down the transmission tunnel, that bows out because of a missing/broken clip.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, at least I know it's not just my local dealer techs. So far, I've had to fix the rubber weatherstripping around the trunk/boot opening, fully snap the trim piece that goes in front of the mirror assembly against the front glass, deal with a broken tab on the rear chrome bumper trim, and I think that's about it. All of those things were worked on by the dealer techs in the past. All done under the previous owners watch.

Can't really bash the techs too much though, they're definitely knowledgeable about the car, and pretty willing to share that knowledge. I'll just pay closer attention to the reassembly if I ever end up taking the car in for work. 

So has anyone ever gotten that C-pillar off?


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Broken bumper covers at that point is very common and often blamed on poor reinstallation. On the rare occasions I get to see another Phaeton I try to check... almost all I've seen have that crack. Someday when I have to do a repair the requires bumper removal, I'm going to try my hand at those polyurethane welding sticks to reattach. 

The C pillar looks like a fastener hasn't been clipped back properly. Those things can be difficult to remove without the right tools and a reasonable idea where the tabs are located.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Auzivision said:


> The C pillar looks like a fastener hasn't been clipped back properly. Those things can be difficult to remove without the right tools and a reasonable idea where the tabs are located.


That's what I'm afraid of. I have no idea where the clips are, and which ones just pop out and which have to be slid out, as that one appears to need. I'm contemplating getting some small ***** in there and cutting that hook snap off so it'll sit flush. But I worry of rattles. It's definitely being forced out as it is, causing that gap condition.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I think a big part of the problem with the bumper cover is the plastic becoming brittle because of the heat cycles. Having said that, they also managed to break mine by over-torquing the the fasteners under the hood, just above the radiator.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> with regards to the bumper cover, this has been removed and replaced without following the STRICT installation instructions


Stu is correct - if the tech does not follow the re-installation instructions exactly (in particular, if the tech does not tighten the various fasteners in the order that the repair manual specifies, and/or if the tech over-torques the fasteners), then your bumper cover will crack exactly as you have illustrated.

I've appended your post onto the end of an existing discussion of this exact same problem.

It is frustrating that the techs sometimes don't take the time to read the instructions. I am fortunate to have an excellent tech at my local VW dealer - he is very cautious and takes a lot of time to make sure that things are done right - but, even then, I wound up with a cracked front bumper a couple of years ago because he did not tighten the fasteners in the correct sequence.

I think that if any of us are taking our cars into the shop for work that requires removal and replacement of the front bumper cover, it would be a good idea to print out the removal and replacement instructions (attached earlier in this thread) and politely point out to the service writer or the tech the following:

*1)* Two people are needed to lift the bumper covers (front or rear) off, and to lift them back on again, and;

*2)* If the sequence of tightening fasteners is not followed, or if the fasteners are over-torqued, the bumper cover *WILL *crack.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

IwasHuman said:


> ...at some point the driver side C-pillar interior trim must have been removed, and when it was re-installed, they missed hooking one of the plastic clips that's molded to the inboard most trim piece.
> 
> It looks like _(bad word deleted by the auto-censor )_ to get this part off in order to get it back the way it should be. Has anyone ever pulled these pieces out? Are they all the pop/snap clips? I don't want to break any if they're the hook clips like the one in this spot.


The process for correctly re-installing that trim panel requires that the upper C pillar trim be loosened, and that the rear seat seat-back be removed. My guess is that someone tried to shortcut the process, and that is why the panel is not properly installed.

Most of those roof and pillar trim panels use 'pop-snap clips' that are one-time only parts - in other words, removing the panel destroys the little barbed clips that hold in in place. That is not a problem, these little barbed clips are cheap - about $1 each - and they fit onto the trim panel itself.

The work necessary to fix your problem will take at least 2 or 3 hours. It is essential that you have absolutely clean hands when you do this work (wearing lightweight white cotton gloves when you handle the trim pieces is recommended), otherwise, you'll leave dirty fingerprints all over the trim, and it is very difficult to clean them off (ask me how I know this...  ).

It is a really frustrating, finikety, and time-consuming job to re-install that trim panel. I have done it once, and would not want to do it again. Before you begin work, order lots and lots of the little barbed parts used on both the upper and lower C pillar panels from your VW dealer, and have them all on hand.

I've attached a PDF that gives an overview (but not complete instructions) for the process.

Michael


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Michael, you sir, are awesome! Looking at it, I kind of feared the rear seat would need to be removed. Ugh. 

Well, winters coming. Guess I'll need some indoor activities. I'll order more clips when I go to get my touch up paint from the dealer that I ordered 4 weeks ago. 

I wonder if they're the same clips that are used on the drivers seat back. I plan on fixing my stuck vertical lumbar movement, and read that those break. They only had 1 in the entire US. Not sure if they could have ordered from Canada. But they had to order the other one from the fatherland.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

IwasHuman (sorry, I don't know your first name):

Be really careful when the time comes to remove that rear seatback. It is an extremely heavy part, and it is very easy to accidentally rip the fabric on it, or scratch the door sills on the rear door apertures when you remove it (that advice comes from the 'ask me how I know that' school...).

For sure, you will need two, or even better, three people to lift the rear seat base and the rear seat back out of the car. In Dresden, specialized machinery is used to install these two very heavy parts.

Michael


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmm, I might have a couple special pieces of machinery I can utilize, and they run on beer and pizza.  I believe you though, just thinking about all the lumbar mechanics and everything else laid into these things, they must be heavy. 

I have to take the car in to possibly have the rear glass replaced. Rear defrost isn't working. It probably wasn't when I bought it, but how do you check that on a test drive in the middle of summer. One of the heavier heating elements in the upper portion of the glass have a very suspect segment of damage. Looks like the element overheated here. Since these have the blueish tinted film (foil layer/heat resistant?) I'm guessing the glass will have to be replaced. Maybe I can coax them into fixing the trim for me while it's there. After only a week of ownership I took it back in to have the front cup holders replaced, as they were both broken. They did it on the house, stating that the person who did the inspection on the car before actually putting it up for sale should have caught it. They are excellent at customer service, gotta give them that. Maybe if I point this out they'll at least give me a discounted labor rate since it was they're handy work that put it in that position. 

We'll see how it goes. Thanks again for the pointers Michael.

Aaron


----------



## baby_cota (Jun 12, 2012)

Michael I'm curious if you repaired the crack and if so how it turned out. 

I had my bumper removed at VW and reattached and have now developed the crack on the drivers side by the washer cover. 

Bill


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The bodyshops will tell you that they can repair the crack and make it completely invisible, and given my experience with them, I think that they're probably right, I don't think it's a difficult repair. When the dealer finally cracked mine, I insisted on a completely new bumper, but that was after a 6 month process, about 3 months of which was taken up by them trying to get the bumper back on successfully. The other thing that might make you want to push for them to completely replace it is that it's likely the heat makes the plastic brittle over time, so a newer bumper might be less likely to crack again.


----------



## Lisa E. (Nov 16, 2010)

I have the same cracks on my 04 Phaeton. I believe that it has come from improper removal of the front bumper by the local VW dealership. There are several threads related to this. Sorry to hear that you have this issue. I have not repaired mine due to the high cost of labor and parts.


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Same cracks on my 04 as well. I assumed it was from years of parallel parking in NYC, but now I see they're identical to many others here. 

Brian


----------



## Phaeton_qatar (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm going to replace my 2004 phaeton damaged bumper with a new bumper . I'm thinking of doing it with a new model due to better design and fresh look. My current bumper has parking sensors. My concern is that will it fit on 2004 model ? for example all the screws, clips and holes from the back ?

I don't know if 2005 and 2006 have similar design but the recent phaetons from 2009 onwards have upgraded design.

Asad


----------



## verdigo (Jun 27, 2003)

*Idea.*

I own and operate an independent Euro Garage. I was wondering if when replacing the bumper cover would it be advantageous to have this thing wrapped instead of, or in addition to painting. You see a lot of entire vehicles wrapped in a decal (Especially advertisement vehicles) We are doing a timing belt, and water pump on an 04. This one has more cracks than I want to count. I told the customer I would not warranty a new one for cracks since they are so common.

Dennis


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea to me. I suspect on the older cars the plastic is more brittle from the heat cycles.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

My bumper never opened but last year I found a crack on the driver side. However, mine was broken because of an external force/ pressure. I usually park my car diagonally in front of a wall. Sometimes I ignore the parking aid warning and park very close to the wall. Then the person who wash it force himself through the gap (between left bumper side and wall) to pass to the other side which puts a lot of pressure on the bumper. I was surprised when I saw it. The car has not sent to any workshop for years when the crack developed. Then I pushed it and completed the crack to the end 

Therefore, I think it is not just the installation, external forces + old polyethylene can cause cracks.


----------

